# Resting Ledges for fish



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi ive just finished a project for my Betta tank , but you can use this idea in any tank or for a fish that needs resting at certain levels.Thank you for looking.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/betta-2-tier-resting-ledges-3021.html


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a wonderful idea for anyone needing a really nice addition to their tank for fish to rest on, not just bettas. It is well made and not that hard to do. Does not take that many tools and would be something that would be a compliment to most any tank. 

Thank you for posting it.

Rose


----------

